# Buying Used



## Shotgunfacelift (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys,

this is my first post over here on HGF.net and its probably a really dumb question, but here goes..


Im checking out GunBroker for a new (to me) Sig. My budget is kind of limited right now and I saw a couple 225's, used, for a decent price. They are West German Police service pistols made in 2/82 and 6/85. I know theyre kind of old and have probably been used heavily.

My question is..

Do these Sigs hold there value? Anything I should look for? Easily replace-able parts? Easily worn out parts? 

Thanks in advance from the noob to end all noobs


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not sure what to look for in terms of wear, but this was posted here not too long ago. Good luck!

http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/Surplus_and_Used_Handguns.html


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Some surplus P225s recently came on the market at very good prices. Those who have purchased them seem thrilled with the guns. Police guns are typically carried a lot and fired seldom, probably doubly so in Europe, and so I suspect most of these guns are in fine shape.

Like most SIGs, the P225 is an excellent, reliable, durable pistol. If you like single-stack DA pistols, it's a very good choice. My only caveat is that the elongated trigger guard prevents it from fitting in some molded holsters for other SIGs.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> My only caveat is that the elongated trigger guard prevents it from fitting in some molded holsters for other SIGs.


Its a good gun. Its easy to shoot and very relaible(per its reputation).
Mike is nice with the holster fit issue. It BLOWS trying to find a decent holster for the gun.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Crossbreed has the mold for them.


----------

